# XPG Now Listed On Cutter Site



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Cree Xlamp XPG Led 
The Cree XPG is releasing shortly and is being offered here on a pre order basis. We expect delivery into our store by September 25th 2009

Price: 5.95 (6.55 Inc. Tax)
5.03 USD 3.50 EUR 3.08 GBP

Talk about a tease............................... Price looks really good though.:thumbsup:


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

second in line,

No cuts


----------



## Southern Adventurer (Jan 3, 2009)

I really want a triple XP-G. Please let me know when those are ready to ship. :thumbsup: 

Days are getting shorter and nights longer up here in the Northern Hemi. I pity the folks coming up the trail! :yikes:


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Changes in Society*

It would be nice to have the Troutie kit with these as an option.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

oooh, what to build, what to build........


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Mr WeLight, I would like to pr-order a quad will that be made possible?


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

same question... but preorder some triples


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

@ yetti and Tamen, I am sure when they get things sorted on the site they will be, saw these mcpcb on Friday night

triple http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut936&cat=51 which will go with this 
http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut904

quad http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut935&cat=51 which will mate with this http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut882

Just waiting to hear back from an email I sent Cutter to see if they sell the matching connectors then I'll be building a double quad and a triple out of these http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=544220&highlight=cheap+housing


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Guys
PCB loaded board options will be up shortly


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

:nono: I got my preorder in and there are non left for anyone else


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

does anyone have a link to the relevant binning data, I'm a little confused by the codes of the three variants on the cutter site?

Yes I get that the R4 will be brighter, more interested in cool / warm tint info.

cheers

Stuart


----------



## AusRider (Aug 2, 2009)

Just completed my pre-order, looking forward to what guys will be building, let the games begin.

Im thinking Double Quad run off a HIPflex, with plenty of Heatsinking, Maybe, Spose we have bout a month to work all that out


----------



## tiny68300 (Jan 8, 2009)

emu26 said:


> does anyone have a link to the relevant binning data, I'm a little confused by the codes of the three variants on the cutter site?
> 
> Yes I get that the R4 will be brighter, more interested in cool / warm tint info.
> 
> ...


Double that request, I canna' find the right binning data.

I've been quite happy with my sweet dual MCE/Ledil Iris for the summer nights, so I have mixed feelings about building a new one - what if it is only '_really good_' and not '_complete perfection_'? :madman: :madmax:

Decisions, decisions....

Ok, ok. If I do it I want a night cycling experience approaching sustained orgasm cause this will be 'spensive...

I want at least 8 XPG's out the front, plus one on either side for lighting up the turns (I'm not a fan of helmet mounts  ), plus two out the back for stopping traffic :eekster: ...let's see, 12 x $5.06 = $60.72, plus additional hipflex driver @ $40; plus big frikken 37v lipo battery from batteryspace @ $459.95; at least 32 sq. ft of finned aluminum for heat dissipation @ $150.00; ...new bodies and mounts, but those are cheap...then finally a good divorce lawyer @ $300 / hour for when my wife says "I_t's me or the light_!":nono:

Hmmm, decisions, decisions...

Well...should I pre-order or wait till September 25?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Which one is the quad ??????????


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

I am expecting official release on Cree web site imminently and can then update with the datasheet. It has not been released to distribution at this point


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

I am expecting official release on Cree web site imminently and can then update with the datasheet. It has not been released to distribution at this point
Please note Cree XPG will only release in Cold white at this point, typically >6000K


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Please go to 
http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut937

an click on tab
'XPG on MCPCB'

there are pictures of each part number


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rickh1 (Aug 2, 2009)

excuse my ignorance, but what makes the XPGs so good? 

Is it the small form factor, or do they have a greater light output than a MCE?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

small, bright and better efficiency.

We Light, nice work with the site layout for these, makes it really easy to see what's what. Will you be offering mixed bin multiple mcpcb as you now do with the XP-E?

Thanks
stuart


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Stuart
Thanks for that.

Yes we can offer mixed board colour temps. Initially the problem will be that XPG is only Cool white to max 1 amp, while XPE are all colours but to 700ma.

Choices will be

Good heatsink and risk XPE to 1 Amp
Wait for Cree to requalify XPE to 1Amp(should be soon)
be happy with mix at 700ma, which will still be blinding and produce beautiful Colour


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

rickh1 said:


> excuse my ignorance, but what makes the XPGs so good?
> 
> Is it the small form factor, or do they have a greater light output than a MCE?


Cut and paste from the side bar on cutter site....



> The cool white XLamp XP-G provides 139 lumens and 132 lumens per Watt at 350 mA. Driven at 1 A, the XP-G produces 345 lumens, which is 37 percent brighter and 53 percent more efficient than the brightest XR-E LED. The XP-G LED has the highest lumen density of any available lighting-class LED, and it is based on the XLamp XP family package


----------



## rickh1 (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks emu26 & obs,

from this link on the cree website it says the MCE puts out 370-430lm @ 350mah?

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp%20High%20Power.pdf


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

rickh1 said:


> thanks emu26 & obs,
> 
> from this link on the cree website it says the MCE puts out 370-430lm @ 350mah?
> 
> http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp%20High%20Power.pdf


Hi Rick
MCE is 4 dies in a single package, XPG is a single die part. MCE is like having 4 leds in one


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

rickh1 said:


> thanks emu26 & obs,
> 
> from this link on the cree website it says the MCE puts out 370-430lm @ 350mah?


The MC-E is a package of 4 leds in one. Each individual led thus puts out 108 lumens at 350mA...
The XP-G puts out 139 lumens at 350mA. Almost 30% more light.

Its also easier to collimate than an MC-E as its a single die.


----------



## em182 (Feb 22, 2009)

just ordered triple but after recieving confirmation of order realised i've only ordered 1 led how do i sort this out (i'm crap i know) :madman:


----------



## rickh1 (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks WeLight & Znomit, I'm learning all the time. 

Looks like by the time I finish my first MCE diy project it will be out of date!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

It's nice to hear that the XP-G will be available very soon. Unlike some of the others who undoubtedly are foaming at the mouth with anticipation, I'm going to sit back and calmly wait to see the results that are produced with the current array of optics that are offered. Like everyone else I am extremely anxious ( I mean passively interested ) to see how the Khatod optics ( triple or quad ) will work with the offered mult-led boards. ......:yawn: ........
..... ...........:skep: ..............:incazzato: OH FOR PETE'S SAKE! ARE THERE NO FREEKING BEAM SHOTS YET!? !! :cryin: .


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

em182 said:


> just ordered triple but after recieving confirmation of order realised i've only ordered 1 led how do i sort this out (i'm crap i know) :madman:


if you go into the detail of the part
http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut937
there is a XPG on MCPCB option complete with pictures and part numbers to match what is in the drop down order box
hope that is clear


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

By the time they get a 18650 tested version on DX it'll be Jan, so going to order 2 of the R2's at $18 each I think, convert 1 to a smooth reflector and try that setup out first.

Move the high power MC-E to the bars to replace the 1/2 dead P7.


----------



## AusRider (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, While we are waiting for these little puppies, im a bit of a newb, so does this sound like it will work,

Series wired 2 x 4 Series XPG Boards (4S2P) driven by a HIPflex with a 14.8v pack?

I would plan to have the HIPflex run as standard at the 1000mah (each LED run at 500mah) and only drive up to the 1400mah or 2000mah (each LED would recieve the max 1000mah) at times when needed.

Does all that sound RIGHT, or am i missing somthing there?

Obviously a lot of heat management would be needed, but as i would only plan on the Max settings using quite infrequently, does this sound do'able?

Thanks in advance


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Close but not quite right.

Your set up will work but the Hipflex is a little different to the way I think you understand it to.

when you intitially set up your hipflex you nominate the current. You should do this at 2000mA. That's now your "High" or "Full power", each string gets 1A. Another choice to make is between which of two operating modes you want. One gives you a choice of two light levels, I think this is called Duomode. So hi would be at 1A for each string and low would be at a level less than this. The other option is to set it as 5 levels, again going from memory on the exact number of levels. High will still be 1A per string but then you have a choice levels below this depending on the number of times you click the switch.

I hope that bable makes it a little clearer for you. Basically you only set the maximium current once, choose the mode type once and from then you choose hi or lo in duomode or high and one of four lower levels if you set it up in the other mode.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention that it might be worthwhile waiting to check the exact fV of the xp-g. I vaguely remember reading a while back that it is low 3v. If it is then the 14.8v battery will be fine. If it is actually mid 3v then it might be touch and go with the battery.


----------



## ondisc (Jul 21, 2009)

odtexas said:


> Cree Xlamp XPG Led
> The Cree XPG is releasing shortly and is being offered here on a pre order basis. We expect delivery into our store by September 25th 2009


Is this date still valid?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

ondisc said:


> Is this date still valid?


It certainly is, I dont want to drop my foot in mouth but typically Cree are both conservative and accurate with respect to ship data


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

*Cree have shipped XPE in Blue and Green*

Not specifically related to this thread but for those with any interest in the colour range of XP platform, Cree have just shipped us first colours in XPE, we have 100 lumen Green and 35 Lumen blues inbound


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

WeLight said:


> Not specifically related to this thread but for those with any interest in the colour range of XP platform, Cree have just shipped us first colours in XPE, we 100 lumen Green and 35 Lumen blues inbound


We really want the reds for tail lights...


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool I cant wait for the reds and the red orange


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Based on information thus far, I would expect Reds to ship next week


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

When you're ordering a triple led board, do you have to update the quantity on the LED line in the shopping cart?

For example if I'm ordering R3 XPGs on a XPGMR8IAD board, when I add it to the cart I get

Cree Xlamp XPG LED 5.95 qty 1
Cutter - XPGMR8IAD 22.00 qty 1

That almost makes it seem like you're getting a triple MPCB with only a single LED mounted. 

But, if you update the qty on the LED line to "3", then the price on the MPCB line goes to 66.00, so I think that would be for 3 boards and 9 LEDs. 

What's the right way to specify a 3 LEDs on the XPGMR8IAD MPCB and what should the total cost end up being?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

MtbMacgyver said:


> When you're ordering a triple led board, do you have to update the quantity on the LED line in the shopping cart?
> 
> For example if I'm ordering R3 XPGs on a XPGMR8IAD board, when I add it to the cart I get
> 
> ...


Hi Mac
What you doing is correct, you select from the first box to nominate the led bin, the second one to nominate the board, if you nominate a triple board, the site calculates the price of the board and 3 leds mounted on it, if you look at the table of 'XPG on MCPCB' it shows that part number with an image of the loaded PCB


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Man I got all excited that you were posting you had the XPG's in and were going to ship soon and the reds were in  

@#$%@*!


----------



## thides74 (Jun 25, 2008)

Will it be safe to order some XPE lenses for the XPG? It has been stated somewhere that they should be compatible. Or will there be special XPG lenses on its way?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes XPG should work with XPE lenses without an issues


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Current Time and Date in the Land Down Under.

I remember something about the 25th of September. 

Almost there..............


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-countdown/show.swf?clickURL=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/&clickLABEL=MySpace Countdowns&flashLABEL=Countdown Clock Codes&skin=http://www.countdownclockcodes.com/cd/ccc-countdown/skins/m2.swf&text=XPG%20Ships&untilColor=6724095&textColor=0&datesColor=0&year=2009&month=8&day=25&hour=12&minute=0&second=0&x=6&y=77
MySpace Countdowns​
Ok, Well thats what I expect


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Argg... WeLight, every time you post on this thread I get all excited there're in stock... 

Any idea when Cree is going to publish the datasheet?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

jmitchell13 said:


> Argg... WeLight, every time you post on this thread I get all excited there're in stock...
> 
> Any idea when Cree is going to publish the datasheet?


Yes even the Cree guys are puzzled on the delay of the data, I was told yesterday, approx 2-3 days


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

I was getting worried about you guys.
Last years there were those big fires that seemed to cause you problems.
Now there is some sort of huge red dust storm tearing around Australia.
Hope all is well....................


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

odtexas said:


> I was getting worried about you guys.
> Last years there were those big fires that seemed to cause you problems.
> Now there is some sort of huge red dust storm tearing around Australia.
> Hope all is well....................


cough...cough..., its ok I am still breathing..just


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess nothing will get shipped on saturday?


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

are they shipping?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

R3 are in stock, R4 are supposed to ship today, slipped a couple of days. I have several 000 inbound so hope to clear all preorders by the weekend


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update.

I'll be the first to ask, when do you expect the S2 bin?


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

I would love to say yesterday but no immediate information on when, clearly if its in the datasheet they expect to yield commercial qty's sometime soon


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

*Xpg Shipped.....*

Good news and Bad news

Bad news.............................................................. shipped 4 days late

Good News...............................
.........................

:yikes:

:drumroll:

they shipped R5..........:cornut:


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweeet


----------



## bumphumper (Jan 8, 2009)

This changes things a little.....

R5's for me, R4's for buddies


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

This is worse than waiting for a bus, over a year and nothing to replace the R2 then R3, R4 & R5 all arive at once.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Cutter wrote:


> We are pleased to inform you that your order (ID 8059) has been updated from Some or all parts on B/O to Order Shipped on 05th October 2009 14:08.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Cutter wrote



> We are pleased to inform you that your order (ID xxxx) has been updated from Payment Received to Order Shipped on* 01st October 2009 *15:56.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

> We are pleased to inform you that your order (ID 8200) has been updated from Some or all parts on B/O to Order Shipped on 05th October 2009 14:21.


The Race is on whos will arrive first :thumbsup:


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Sailing Boat*



troutie-mtb said:


> The Race is on whos will arrive first :thumbsup:


I think you should make it a priority to ship the troutlite orders that are from outside the UK first...

Darn taskled!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

notaknob said:


> I think you should make it a priority to ship the troutlite orders that are from outside the UK first...
> 
> Darn taskled!


Hey up Bruce all the Kits will go out first as soon as the bits get to me .


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

We are pleased to inform you that your order (ID 8060) has been updated from Some or all parts on B/O to Order Shipped on 05th October 2009 14:39.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


> The Race is on whos will arrive first :thumbsup:


Mine shipped on 5 /10 as well... :thumbsup:

I feel that the Ozzys may have a unfair advantage  hey I might even be in the lead...

I expect mine here tomorrow... I have the day off for the build & pics...

K


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

My order of TWENTY FIVE of the little critters has gone from Order Shipped to Some or all Parts on Back Order??????????????????? WTF??!


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Troutie told us that he bought all of them..........................


----------



## bumphumper (Jan 8, 2009)

Welight decided that you were being too greedy 
My order has also retuned to " on back order " yesterday 

Never mind, it just gives us more time to design even better lights!


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

bumphumper said:


> Welight decided that you were being too greedy
> My order has also retuned to " on back order " yesterday
> 
> Never mind, it just gives us more time to design even better lights!


Yeah I think you're right! I am on an electricians course at the moment and I rigged up a 50W heating element, damn it's hot! Need to completely redesign my housing!


----------



## WeLight (Aug 12, 2007)

all orders for XPG shipped, we had some glitches on the web site notifications


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Phew!!!


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

And ktronik heads to the front of the pack...XPG IS HERE!!!!!!!

I make a break for the workshop, had to side step 'salty' whom was hiding in my back yard.. (joke)

beamshots TONIGHT!

WOHOO


----------



## roadie_scum (May 17, 2008)

ktronik said:


> beamshots TONIGHT!


Hurry up Sun!!!


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok still not dark, but first test, blank wall test, same optic, drive level XPG (R5) vs XPE (R2):

yep you guessed it, its more floody, compared to the XPE...so if you know what the beam pattern of the16 deg triple optic (XPE) look like, well swapping to the XPG in the same system as like fitting a 20 deg optic, does not look brighter from a far, but more diffuse...but up close to the wall you can easily see that the XPG is putting out more light... only night time in the bush pics, will really show just where the light has been put...so less punch but more flood, & makes for a even nicer, smoother beam pattern (16.4 deg).

K

Vf testing & stuff later...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

So if I understand the theory behind this correctly then the XPG has a bigger dome than an XPE and when the bigger dome is matched with the optic that is designed to focus the light from a smaller source it ends more floody?

If this is the case then will it end up tighter if you were to use and XRE optic?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

oops, double post


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

emu26 said:


> If this is the case then will it end up tighter if you were to use an XRE optic?


Exactly what I've been wondering. Are we now moving into the "hunt for a spot optic" phase, like when the MC-E came out? 

JZ


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

One of the reasons I haven't yet ordered anything JZ.

That and the fact that in the last month I've been hit with a fork rebuild, busted hanger, busted hanger, spokes and rear mech on another bike, new shifters (to go with the brand swap on the rear mech) my bike budget is gone for the next little while.

Hoping someone can find the holy grail before I'm ready to spend again


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

emu26 said:


> One of the reasons I haven't yet ordered anything JZ.


Likewise. Plus there's this annoying unemployment issue (but I've got loads of time to ride! Great 2 hour night ride tonight 

JZ


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

ktronik said:


> And ktronik heads to the front of the pack...XPG IS HERE!!!!!!!
> 
> I make a break for the workshop, had to side step 'salty' whom was hiding in my back yard.. (joke)
> 
> ...


You sure are quick for a little bloke! I thought I was going to be able to wrestle them off you but I had no chance!

Looking forward to the beam shots!


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

ocean breathes salty said:


> You sure are quick for a little bloke! I thought I was going to be able to wrestle them off you but I had no chance!
> 
> Looking forward to the beam shots!


 you gotta be quick around here...just stepping out now to take some pics.... 

K


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

well?


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

BEAMSHOTS!!!

XPG (R5) first VS XPE (R2) second




























K


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

are you using the same optic?
We can see that the xp-G shots habe a wider beam AND more light! :thumbsup: 

I think its a nice combo!


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Whitedog1 said:


> are you using the same optic?
> We can see that the xp-G shots habe a wider beam AND more light! :thumbsup:
> 
> I think its a nice combo!


Yep, Same 16.4 deg optic, same drive level, same light body, k-lite...yep 2 top pics show it best... more light & smoother beam, less center hotspot...(for this optic anyway)

K


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

I must say on the bottom pic, its not as big of a difference as the pic would have you think...

XPG









XPE









This is more like the real difference...note the 'flaring' off the tree to the right middle...top XPG pic...Still lots of light in this area, smoothly extending out to the edge...

My camera can play tricks sometimes even when on full manual...

K


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

The XP-E's with the same optic look to have better throw, so likely stuck until XP-G optimized optics are available.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Well the buggers have made it to blighty :thumbsup:

I hate you all with your beamshots nice though they are 


Date Time Location Service Area Check Point Details 
Oct 7, 2009 5:00pm UNITED KINGDOM - COVENTRY PF Received and awaiting clearance for delivery. 
Oct 5, 2009 11:40pm AUSTRALIA - MELBOURNE Processed - enroute to final destination.

Oct 5, 2009 10:26pm AUSTRALIA - MELBOURNE Received and ready for processing.

Oct 5, 2009 4:45pm NUNAWADING BC Item lodged


----------



## AusRider (Aug 2, 2009)

damn, 

They have gotten to the UK, before mine have landed in Brisbane, 2000kms away from where they left on the same day. Ill be checking courier trucks at night for the brightest headlights.........


----------

